# For Sale Brand New Nokia n95 8GB



## fishking (Feb 5, 2008)

we sell high marketable fishing lures for snagging ugly folks such as myself ~


----------



## ccheese (Feb 5, 2008)

Gee..... Banned on his first post, too !

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Feb 5, 2008)

.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 5, 2008)

WOW! thats faster then flyboy....nice shot


----------

